# Tiralejo surf rod for sale



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

View attachment 58665








View attachment 58669

Excellent shape
$200 shipped PayPal
Will be in obx next week for tournament
$175 if picked up there


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

2-6oz
12’


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

Closed here


----------

